# VK - Moon Box Kit - GBOX 200W - Mesh RDA & More



## Gizmo (8/12/17)

Awesome new stock just landed.








Digiflavor Mesh Pro RDA
Sigelei Vcigo Moon Box + Moonshot RDTA Starter Kit
GeekVape GBOX Squonker 200W Black & Red
iJOY CA-M2 0.3ohm Captain Mini Tank Coils 3 Pack
Demon Killer Kanthal A1 Alien Wire 4.5M
AUGVAPE Boreas V2 RTA
Freemax Fireluke Replacement Glass Tube
Eleaf iCare 2 Starter Kit Black

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------



## TheV (8/12/17)

@KZOR, Gbox


----------

